# Just Called Google



## CDuke619 (Dec 22, 2011)

There is now a preset msg before they connect you to a rep saying pre orders have started shipping today and all will be shipped within 3 business days. Says reps can't track individual orders though so that still sucks. I'm hoping Google can make it up to us with some type of credit like they did when Google wallet had issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't understand what Google is doing wrong?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

The only thing they did wrong was allow Game Stop to release their product before it got into hands of people who pre-ordered from Google Play right when it hit in there.


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

We all preordered. Some people just decided to pick a different venue to order from. Why punish people who ordered at a physical store. Today was the release day. GameStop released to me today, and Google also did. The only difference is I could go pick it up and others have to wait for shipping like many other products. I'm not gonna lie I may be upset if I was on then other side of this but at least its nice to see android tablets with a real demand for a change.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

droidmakespwn said:


> We all preordered. Some people just decided to pick a different venue to order from. Why punish people who ordered at a physical store. Today was the release day. GameStop released to me today, and Google also did. The only difference is I could go pick it up and others have to wait for shipping like many other products. I'm not gonna lie I may be upset if I was on then other side of this but at least its nice to see android tablets with a real demand for a change.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Typically though you get a perk of pre-ordering online where the company will send them out a day or so prior to launching in stores. I always got stuff I pre-ordered the day before it actually dropped. Oh well no such luck this time.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Verizon has the best policy.... the only good one lol... if you preorder a device most of the times its at your door a few days before release date and always there on the release date. Google really dropped the ball. No reason that Staples, office depot, Sam's club and GameStop all have them in stock and we are still waiting for our 'preorder' to ship... its a joke


----------



## CDuke619 (Dec 22, 2011)

Exactly I still have yet to receive a shipping email and I ordered immediately. I think they are lying about shipping to get the public off their back

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong but aren't those of us who pre-ordered getting $25 towards Google Play, plus a copy of the new Transformers movie? I'm pretty sure that's our plus for pre-order.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but aren't those of us who pre-ordered getting $25 towards Google Play, plus a copy of the new Transformers movie? I'm pretty sure that's our plus for pre-order.


If what I've read is correct, all pre-orders, regardless of retailer, receive the $25 Play Store credit, movie, and magazines.

In other words, why did we all pay tax on an out-of-state internet order on top of shipping when we could have pre-ordered at a local B&M retailer and save ourselves ~$20 in shipping? One of the perks of online shopping is to avoid paying a sales tax...


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

nhat said:


> Can you explain to us what the point is in having a pre-order on the Play Store before any other retailer had one then? I submitted my pre-order on the Play Store thinking that I would receive my device before a retail store would release theirs to their pre-orders, which wasn't open until after the Play Store offered their pre-order.
> 
> If there's no perk in an early pre-order, doesn't that render the whole option moot?
> 
> ...


Luckily for me I live in NH so no tax and shipping was $13... either way fucking lame.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

DigitalDK said:


> Luckily for me I live in NH so no tax and shipping was $13... either way fucking lame.


If you think that's lame, check this out: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nexus-7-Tablet-16-Gig-Ships-Today-/170877646862?pt=US_Tablets&hash=item27c919f80e

Dude is trying to get $200 more than what retail is on an item that will be readily available at many retailers.


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

2 of my biggest gripes are 1. no physical store to exchange if i have issues and the shipping. I preordered because i didn't here it was announced for any retailers. Now anyone who preordeed through the play store technically got burned 3 ways. 1. you don't have a luxury of instant exchange like a gamestop customer 2. you paid tax ontop of shipping. 3. lastly you don't get it till later then everyone else. Google dropped the ball yes. I'd be happy with a simple shipping refund, google had a rocky launch and it happens, shipping is really my only grudge. Yes playstore should of got a perk hence first dibs. To those complaining, if google sells a xbox that is made by gamestop and everyone who ordered through gamestop gets it later then the third party vendor say google. Who are you going to be angry at? I don't see why noone gets the fact that first party buyers got burned vs 3rd party buyers. In the end we got shafted, announcements or not. It wasn't made clear other retailers would sell them till after preorders went up on google play. Idon't see a Nexus Q in a gamestop, do you? in a whole noone see's that there is brand loyalty, customers went to google like i did because we put are trust in the company to treat us with a premium service. That wasn't given here, I don't know of any other company that would allow 3rd party vendors perks over a 1st party. I'm sure google looses more money through gamestop and others then direct buyers.


----------



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

CDuke619 said:


> Exactly I still have yet to receive a shipping email and I ordered immediately. I think they are lying about shipping to get the public off their back
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Google didn't send shipping emails/confirmation to many many people who ordered the Galaxy Nexus right from them, so I wouldn't stress about it just yet. I've been charged, I imagine I'll see a tablet Tuesday or before, and that works for me.


----------



## s1ncere (Jun 28, 2012)

altimax98 said:


> Verizon has the best policy.... the only good one lol... if you preorder a device most of the times its at your door a few days before release date and always there on the release date. Google really dropped the ball. No reason that Staples, office depot, Sam's club and GameStop all have them in stock and we are still waiting for our 'preorder' to ship... its a joke


i wouldnt use vzw as a good example, gnex launch still leaves a bad taste in my mouth. i do agree about waiting for this device, its complete bullshit, i feel punished for ordering within hours of the page going live during google io.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

DigitalDK said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but aren't those of us who pre-ordered getting $25 towards Google Play, plus a copy of the new Transformers movie? I'm pretty sure that's our plus for pre-order.


I'm glad for my sake, but I still kind of hate to say it. Bought from Sam's club today and I received the $25 credit and transformers.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

And on a side note, I see why everyone's pissed, but at the same time, having to it three days is nothing compared to what us vzw g nex owners had to wait for. Hell they sat in the store for over two weeks waiting to be sold.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dch921 (Jun 7, 2011)

Same here got min at Same Club today and got the free play store books,magazine and movie plus the $25 in play store credit. Just glad I didn't prr-order and just went to the store.

Plus I'm sure everyone who ordered from Google will have theirs in a few days.


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

Im not really pissed about the pre order thing. Im more pissed that I have to pay $20 shipping when I could have just bought it at retail without spending that $20.... They screwed up the whole pre order thing. Why would anyone pre order something knowing they arent going to get it early? I mean come on....


----------

